# Waiting and waiting and waiting 2021 momas



## Suggerhoney

Sooooo a bit early but as were now in 2020 I thought I wud start this thread and if anyone else is on the long haul waiting train please feel free to jump right in.

My name is dannii. I've just turned 40 and me and my DH have 3 children. DS aged 9 DD aged 7 and our baby boy who is 3 and a half months old. 
Baby boy was going to be our last but as time isnt really on our side with our ages me being 40 and hubby almost 45 we have decided we are going to try for our last baby next year around march/april 2021. I will be 41 by then abs hubby will be coming up to 46 so were getting on a bit but we really want to give it one last shot' and we really want to give our youngest son a sibling he can grow up with thats closer in age. 
I've had 3 Misscariges in the past so I know with age the Misscarige rate will be even higher and that's a worry but we still want to try. 

Anyway is there anyone else waiting until later this year or next year ttc if so jump in and we can all be on this journey together.

Happy new year everyone :xmas8:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Happy new year! 

I’m joining ya! My partner and I are waiting till between October and December this year to start trying. We have to wait 6-8 months after my gastric bypass. But this will be #1 for DH (even tho we aren’t married yet) he’s coming up on 31 in May, and #1( my rainbow) for me and I’m gonna be 25 in October! We are just waiting for surgery and getting a house! So we can wait together. I have lots of puppy pictures to pass the time!


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> I’m joining ya! My partner and I are waiting till between October and December this year to start trying. We have to wait 6-8 months after my gastric bypass. But this will be #1 for DH (even tho we aren’t married yet) he’s coming up on 31 in May, and #1( my rainbow) for me and I’m gonna be 25 in October! We are just waiting for surgery and getting a house! So we can wait together. I have lots of puppy pictures to pass the time!

Hiya:hi:

Yay for joining the long haul train Haha. It's good to have someone on board with me and in sure as the year goes on more will join. 
Oh wow hon sounds like u have been going through alot. 
Oh yes please feel free to share as many puppy photos as you like. I love dogs and puppies:dog:<3<3


----------



## CowgirlBaby

This is my service pup Toriel. She just turned a year old and is the light of my life! She loves to cuddle!


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> This is my service pup Toriel. She just turned a year old and is the light of my life! She loves to cuddle!
> 
> View attachment 1076420

Awwww she is adorable hon. <3


----------



## Emsabub

Hi!

I had a little girl last January, she’s the big ONE in 8 days! But we are waiting until next Jan/Feb to try for #3, cannot wait!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Welcome to our little circle!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Emsabub said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had a little girl last January, she’s the big ONE in 8 days! I also lost a little one at 5w 4d on New Years Eve. I found out the week before Christmas. But we are waiting until next Jan/Feb to try for #3, cannot wait!

Hi hon I'm so sorry to hear about ure loss. Welcome I to am planning ttc around Feb/march 2021 mite hold off untill April/May but right now may as well just start feb/March instead. Guess will see how I feel when it gets closer to that time. 
Ahhh are you going to do a party for ure little one?


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Welcome to our little circle!

 Loving the profile of hon I love horses <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Adorable!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Loving the profile of hon I love horses <3

Thanks! That was from quite some time ago :) I haven’t ridden since 2016 after I broke my spine in a riding accident


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Thanks! That was from quite some time ago :) I haven’t ridden since 2016 after I broke my spine in a riding accident

Outchy outch oh my goodness are you ok now?
I had a few falls but never did any damage.
I haven't ridden for years and years. I'm scared if I did it again I wont no what to do Haha. They say it's like riding a bicycle tho and u never forget but I sure wud be nervous.
I've looked into doing it again but it's so expensive now.
We have a stables right near our house so I get to see alot of horses. It's a liverry yard which is a shame because if it was a riding school I wud of offered to help out there to maybe earn rides. 
Never mind maybe one day.
There lovely animals but really unpredictable :shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> Adorable!

Hiya hon how are you doing


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Hiya hon how are you doing

I'm good thanks hun :) How are you? :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm good thanks hun :) How are you? :)

I'm good hon. Hope you had a lovely Christmas and new year ❤


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Outchy outch oh my goodness are you ok now?
> I had a few falls but never did any damage.
> I haven't ridden for years and years. I'm scared if I did it again I wont no what to do Haha. They say it's like riding a bicycle tho and u never forget but I sure wud be nervous.
> I've looked into doing it again but it's so expensive now.
> We have a stables right near our house so I get to see alot of horses. It's a liverry yard which is a shame because if it was a riding school I wud of offered to help out there to maybe earn rides.
> Never mind maybe one day.
> There lovely animals but really unpredictable :shock:

Very unpredictable unfortunately. For the most part I’m okay spine still gives me grief but eh!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm good hon. Hope you had a lovely Christmas and new year ❤

I did thank you hun. Hope you did too :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Very unpredictable unfortunately. For the most part I’m okay spine still gives me grief but eh!

Oh hon that sounds terrible bless you. 
:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So had a wee bit of a scare and thought I may of gotten pregnant on the mini pill. So after spending the last week worrying like crazy I took a test and it looks BFN so I'm still with u ladies on the waiting choo choo train. 
Thinking of coming of the pill in December now instead of march 2021. May have a month or two of NTNP and then after then TTC.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I might wait longer idk. I’m in a bad mental state at the moment. So I’m in a “f this, f everything” kinda episode


----------



## Emsabub

Sorry I’ve been away girls, Daisy turned one today! Yaaay! 

Sugger I know how that feels, even when I found out I was pregnant before Christmas it was terrifying! 

Cowgirl I can’t believe you broke your spine! Do things ever go back the same after? Ive always thought that sort of injury would be hard to come back from. Time does work wonders though I suppose! As for the mental health, I really hope things start to get a bit better, there’s nothing worse than having to deal with your own mind being so off <3


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Emsabub said:


> Sorry I’ve been away girls, Daisy turned one today! Yaaay!
> 
> Sugger I know how that feels, even when I found out I was pregnant before Christmas it was terrifying!
> 
> Cowgirl I can’t believe you broke your spine! Do things ever go back the same after? Ive always thought that sort of injury would be hard to come back from. Time does work wonders though I suppose! As for the mental health, I really hope things start to get a bit better, there’s nothing worse than having to deal with your own mind being so off <3

It sort of went back to Normal. My spine gives me grief all the time so washing my dog can be difficult even walking around for more than a couple hours is tough but I deal 
It really is the worst I have two older siblings and my older sister is getting ready to start thinking about TTC she is almost 18 months post op (she had the surgery I am going to be having this year. So it’s gonna be yet another thing she will beat me to. So eventually when I hit that milestone it will be meaningless to my parents


----------



## Suggerhoney

Emsabub said:


> Sorry I’ve been away girls, Daisy turned one today! Yaaay!
> 
> Sugger I know how that feels, even when I found out I was pregnant before Christmas it was terrifying!
> 
> Cowgirl I can’t believe you broke your spine! Do things ever go back the same after? Ive always thought that sort of injury would be hard to come back from. Time does work wonders though I suppose! As for the mental health, I really hope things start to get a bit better, there’s nothing worse than having to deal with your own mind being so off <3

Awwww happy birthday Daisy. I bet she loved it bless her. 



CowgirlBaby said:


> It sort of went back to Normal. My spine gives me grief all the time so washing my dog can be difficult even walking around for more than a couple hours is tough but I deal
> It really is the worst I have two older siblings and my older sister is getting ready to start thinking about TTC she is almost 18 months post op (she had the surgery I am going to be having this year. So it’s gonna be yet another thing she will beat me to. So eventually when I hit that milestone it will be meaningless to my parents

Oh sweety. I have bipoler type 2 so I get really low sometime . It's not nice. 
I'm sure when the time comes hon and u get pregnant ure parents will be over the moon. I can see where ure coming from tho. 

AFM still in limb . Thought AF was coming last night because I had these sharp cramps in my uterus and left overy area. I also had some spotting when I wiped which was pink but a little more than last week. I thought ah ha here comes AF and put on a sanitary towel and guess what. Nothing. 
Nothing on sanitary towel and nothing when I wiped and the cramping has stopped.
My cycles are only 17 days because of the mini pill and I'm now on cycle day 27. 
Not sure what's going on. :shock:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww happy birthday Daisy. I bet she loved it bless her.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweety. I have bipoler type 2 so I get really low sometime . It's not nice.
> I'm sure when the time comes hon and u get pregnant ure parents will be over the moon. I can see where ure coming from tho.
> 
> AFM still in limb . Thought AF was coming last night because I had these sharp cramps in my uterus and left overy area. I also had some spotting when I wiped which was pink but a little more than last week. I thought ah ha here comes AF and put on a sanitary towel and guess what. Nothing.
> Nothing on sanitary towel and nothing when I wiped and the cramping has stopped.
> My cycles are only 17 days because of the mini pill and I'm now on cycle day 27.
> Not sure what's going on. :shock:

hope you get some answers soon!

And I’m doubtful about my parents. I told my mom about how I’m halfway done paying for my car now. Which I’m excited about. All I got back was a thumbs up. Yet my sister tells my mom that in 3 months she’s coming off her birth control to talk about trying with her husband and my mom is jumping for joy.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Good luck on your journeys in 2020 and 2021 mamas! I’m not sure when I will get to ttc. My partner and I have officially separated. He was being a jerk


----------



## Emsabub

Cowgirl I’m so sorry :hugs:
If he was being a jerk you’re probably better off without him!


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Good luck on your journeys in 2020 and 2021 mamas! I’m not sure when I will get to ttc. My partner and I have officially separated. He was being a jerk

Oh hon I'm.sorry to hear that. If he was being a jerk tho then he dont deserve you. 
Dont give up on that baby dream sweety it will happen.

I got answers. AF showed her face yesterday so I can stop panicking now. 
Sending you huge hugs sweety :hugs:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Thanks lovelies! :hugs: I got sick of him back tracking on me. He let his dad talk him out of moving closer to me and buying a house. So with that and him trying to change dates for TTC I decided to tell him where to shove it! I’ll find someone eventually


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Might not be as long a wait as I thought.


----------



## Emsabub

oooo that sounds promising ;) Good luck!

I had to take a pregnancy test today, drs orders before I have a coil put in soon. But we’re thinking of planning a wedding now, I hope it won’t get in the way of baby plans!

Edit - I’ve just come back to my test and I’m starting to wonder if something is catching my eye?!
I feel like it is but right now is not the right time, hopefully it’s a bad case of line eye!!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I think you’re okay! I don’t see anything!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Emsabub said:


> oooo that sounds promising ;) Good luck!
> 
> I had to take a pregnancy test today, drs orders before I have a coil put in soon. But we’re thinking of planning a wedding now, I hope it won’t get in the way of baby plans!
> 
> Edit - I’ve just come back to my test and I’m starting to wonder if something is catching my eye?!
> I feel like it is but right now is not the right time, hopefully it’s a bad case of line eye!!
> 
> View attachment 1077736

Something is catching my eye. What was the outcome. See with my now 4 month old son I used them IC tests and I think they were called one step. Or something like that and I used them at 6 7 and 8 dpo. Completely stark white. 10dpo shadow that only I cud see. Hubby was like its negative lol. 
11dpo another shadow but a little bit more noticeable and dont have to bring the test into the light like day b4. Got hubby to get test. Faint blue BFP on clear blue early test. Came on here. Everyone says dont trust blue dye and get a first response early response. Send pissed off hubby out in snow on hunt of first response. 
Its afternoon and he returns with the tests. I did the test and got a bold pink line within 2 mins. 

But i thought I may of been pregnant this month even tho I'm on the mini pill because I was late and had some weird symptoms. Never used these b4 but I've always got on well with IC tests so got 3 from wilkos. All showed a very very faint shadow and I freaked out. Low and behold cycle day 30 AF showed. So definitely staying clear of those tests next year. 

I'm prob gonna buy the ones on Amazon where u get a bunch of ovulation tests (like about 50 lol) and 20 pregnancy tests. There so cheap on there and u get loads Haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Might not be as long a wait as I thought.

Oh thank God hon I hope it all works out


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh thank God hon I hope it all works out

thanks! I’ve started seeing a guy his name is Travis. He’s super sweet enjoys spending time with me. Same age as me and wants to start maybe trying for a family next year


----------



## Emsabub

@Suggerhoney in the end other tests came out negative! So relieved right now, we’ve set a date for July 31st 2021 so my ttc will now happen from wedding night onwards ;)

@CowgirlBaby that’s lovely! I’m so glad you’ve found someone willing & wonderful!


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> thanks! I’ve started seeing a guy his name is Travis. He’s super sweet enjoys spending time with me. Same age as me and wants to start maybe trying for a family next year

Ooooow la la hon very nice. That sounds like a great plan as well because it gives you guys a good year to get to know each other first. 



Emsabub said:


> @Suggerhoney in the end other tests came out negative! So relieved right now, we’ve set a date for July 31st 2021 so my ttc will now happen from wedding night onwards ;)
> 
> @CowgirlBaby that’s lovely! I’m so glad you’ve found someone willing & wonderful!

Phew hahaha. Oh hon how exciting u have set a date. Sounds perfect hon. I will start trying around late March April time. I want to still stop taking the pill for a month or two b4 we start trying just so I know where I'm at with my cycle. I will prob buy ovulation tests again but I'm gonna get one of them huge boxes of them off amazon. There only cheap and u get so many so u can prob test every day twice a day from like cycle day 7 onwards. Hehehe suits me I'm such a pee on a stick addict lol. I think some of them boxes come with pregnancy tests as well and u get about 20 so even more tests to satisfy my need to pee on things :rofl:

Theres so many different brands tho so I dont know which ones to choose. Going to be doing alot of research on these things for the next 12 months hehehehe.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Ooooow la la hon very nice. That sounds like a great plan as well because it gives you guys a good year to get to know each other first.
> 
> 
> 
> Phew hahaha. Oh hon how exciting u have set a date. Sounds perfect hon. I will start trying around late March April time. I want to still stop taking the pill for a month or two b4 we start trying just so I know where I'm at with my cycle. I will prob buy ovulation tests again but I'm gonna get one of them huge boxes of them off amazon. There only cheap and u get so many so u can prob test every day twice a day from like cycle day 7 onwards. Hehehe suits me I'm such a pee on a stick addict lol. I think some of them boxes come with pregnancy tests as well and u get about 20 so even more tests to satisfy my need to pee on things :rofl:
> 
> Theres so many different brands tho so I dont know which ones to choose. Going to be doing alot of research on these things for the next 12 months hehehehe.

yeah it’s perfect although he is perfect in his own way. He is just as baby crazy as I am lol. But we have started talking budgeting and hopefully finding a place together in the fall/winter.


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> yeah it’s perfect although he is perfect in his own way. He is just as baby crazy as I am lol. But we have started talking budgeting and hopefully finding a place together in the fall/winter.

That's so good hon. Its great that you both want the same thing to


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladies! I am hoping to join you. Looking to start TTC for #2 (I have a 19 month old) sometime this year...my sister is getting married in April and I am her MOH so I don't really want to be battling through the first trimester at her wedding, so likely sometime after that...putting us into 2021!

I do have to wait and see how this cycle goes, I'm not tracking a thing beyond my period and it's not due for 5-7 days (I used to be regular to the day before my daughter but now my cycles are longer by 2-3 days, sometimes up to 5, and more unpredictable within 2-3 days also. I know that's still fairly regular but it's unusual for me!). Anyhow...started feeling some cramping yesterday (unusual this long before my period) and tender breasts (somewhat usual for me in my cycle but not usually this early), so...we'll see. We were NOT trying and used the pull out method so...it would certainly be a shock! I doubt it and I'm sure my body is just messing with me but time will tell.

Whatever happens, I will be high risk this pregnancy which is concerning to me. I found out during my daughter's birth (she was breech so I had a scheduled c/s) that I have a condition called unicornuate uterus, which is essentially half a uterus! Crazy! I had an MRI and I have 2 ovaries and tubes but one ovary and one tube does not connect to my functional uterus, so for all intents and purposes I only have one working set. I will be closely monitored as, especially with my previous csection now, the risk of pre-term labour is high. They won't let me go much past 37 weeks and I'll have to have another csection. All very scary to think of, and everything that can go wrong, but, I am more prepared now! I also had a miserable pregnancy in terms of sickness so I'm anxious for that! Anxious and excited and scared...so overwhelming!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Hi ladies! I am hoping to join you. Looking to start TTC for #2 (I have a 19 month old) sometime this year...my sister is getting married in April and I am her MOH so I don't really want to be battling through the first trimester at her wedding, so likely sometime after that...putting us into 2021!
> 
> I do have to wait and see how this cycle goes, I'm not tracking a thing beyond my period and it's not due for 5-7 days (I used to be regular to the day before my daughter but now my cycles are longer by 2-3 days, sometimes up to 5, and more unpredictable within 2-3 days also. I know that's still fairly regular but it's unusual for me!). Anyhow...started feeling some cramping yesterday (unusual this long before my period) and tender breasts (somewhat usual for me in my cycle but not usually this early), so...we'll see. We were NOT trying and used the pull out method so...it would certainly be a shock! I doubt it and I'm sure my body is just messing with me but time will tell.
> 
> Whatever happens, I will be high risk this pregnancy which is concerning to me. I found out during my daughter's birth (she was breech so I had a scheduled c/s) that I have a condition called unicornuate uterus, which is essentially half a uterus! Crazy! I had an MRI and I have 2 ovaries and tubes but one ovary and one tube does not connect to my functional uterus, so for all intents and purposes I only have one working set. I will be closely monitored as, especially with my previous csection now, the risk of pre-term labour is high. They won't let me go much past 37 weeks and I'll have to have another csection. All very scary to think of, and everything that can go wrong, but, I am more prepared now! I also had a miserable pregnancy in terms of sickness so I'm anxious for that! Anxious and excited and scared...so overwhelming!!

Hi hon welcome. 
Gosh all sounds very eventful. Hopfully ure next pregnancy will run much smoother. I have been very high risk in my last 2 pregnancies and will be again with the next one of it happens. 
I had a condition called ICP (chlosastis of pregnancy) which causes severe itching. It's all to do with the bile acid levels going supper high and it leaves into the liver causing severe itching. It was managed with my son with medication as I was diognosed very early at just 17 weeks where as with my daughter I was diognosed at 34 weeks and injuced at 35+4. I managed to get to 37+3 with my son which was alot better. 
So if we are blessed with another baby I will he induced again around 37/38 weeks. 

I'm wondering if u cud be pregnant now? I got pregnant with my daughter using the pull out method lol. It was a huge shock. 

I'm on the mini pill but I keep having 2 periods a month so thinking of coming off it soon and just doing the pull out method again and if a whoops happens than that's fine. 
Ideally I want to hold off untill Feb next year b4 officially trying. 

I have sore boobs at the moment and I'm peeing loads. I only get sore boobs when I'm pregnant so its weird. But I've not long came off yet another period. So I cant be pregnant its impossible. Unless the last bleed was a breakthrough bleed I'm not sure. It only lasted 6 days instead of the usual 9 days. Was heavy the last 2 days tho. 
I'm on cycle day 10 or if the last bleed was just withdrawal bleeding then I'm cycle day 26. I've been having egg white cm and once when wiping today i had a load of it with red steaks in. Weird. Just hope it's not another period starting already


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi how is everyone doing? Hope none of you are having this terrible flooding in the UK. App more storms are on there way a weird tropical cyclone thing in the north Atlantic. Sounds scary. 
Anyway hope were all ok. Think I'm about to start my second period of the month. I've been sporting for a few day. The weird thing is that its hasnt gotten any heavier yet. Its stopped now but I'm sure it will pick up again soon and I'll be full on bleeding again. Hopefully when I stop taking the pill my cycle will just return to normol. 
I started spotting on cycle day 10 and I'm now on cycle day 13. No dought by cycle day 16 I'll be full bleeding. It's so annoying. 
I have a 28 day cycle when I'm not on birth control. I'm really considering coming off the pill sooner. But I'm not sure :confused:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Those storms do sound scary! 
All is well here. Wish it would stop being so cold in Ontario. Gonna talk to my doctor on the third about coming off my birth control injection mostly cause it’s just making me miserable. My other half and I are looking at houses/ talking about moving in together in the fall into an apartment. We went and saw a fixer upper on Wednesday, going to see a newer house on Sunday. Excited to try next year. Sleep study was done a couple weeks early so just waiting for my follow up from that. Then it’s just pre op classes then surgery time! So excited!


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Those storms do sound scary!
> All is well here. Wish it would stop being so cold in Ontario. Gonna talk to my doctor on the third about coming off my birth control injection mostly cause it’s just making me miserable. My other half and I are looking at houses/ talking about moving in together in the fall into an apartment. We went and saw a fixer upper on Wednesday, going to see a newer house on Sunday. Excited to try next year. Sleep study was done a couple weeks early so just waiting for my follow up from that. Then it’s just pre op classes then surgery time! So excited!

Oh gosh hon we have had no snow yet. But we can get it in march or April so who knows. 
Oh wow so exciting hon. 
I've just started a new pack of pills. Part of me wants to just stop taking them now and just use the pull out method but I did get pregnant with my daughter using that method so I know it's not reliable. 
I think I'm going to keep taking it for now but may stop a bit earlier than first planned. Still wanna hold out on trying untill next March. But may start in feb. I've set my ticker to Feb.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've stopped my pill. And I'm currently on cycle day 1 of a real period off birth control. 
We still are not trying just yet ladies we will use the pull out and just be careful around ovulation. How are you all doing?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Doing ok. My bf is helping my sister move today well I’m working. We’re unsure of what our plan is right now, cause he wants to buy a fixer upper house which would put off babies and is upsetting but he’s back and forth about it


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Doing ok. My bf is helping my sister move today well I’m working. We’re unsure of what our plan is right now, cause he wants to buy a fixer upper house which would put off babies and is upsetting but he’s back and forth about it

That will be a great project. Remember ure pregnant for 9 months so theres still plenty of time to do up a house. I hope he goes with what u want hon.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> That will be a great project. Remember ure pregnant for 9 months so theres still plenty of time to do up a house. I hope he goes with what u want hon.

We’ve decided not to buy the house we were looking at because it requires so much work. We’d have to gut it back to the studs


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> We’ve decided not to buy the house we were looking at because it requires so much work. We’d have to gut it back to the studs

I think that's prob for the best hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Esp with wanting to ttc x


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Yeah so I think our best bet is to rent for a year or two and save to buy a house


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> Yeah so I think our best bet is to rent for a year or two and save to buy a house

That sounds like a great plan hon.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I hope so! I’m excited to see where the future leads


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> I hope so! I’m excited to see where the future leads

I'm excited for you hon. U do know the saying new house new baby right ;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

How is everyone? Stay safe ladies these are such scary times.


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Mind if join in ? :)
> Im a mum of 2 girls who are 7 & 5 .
> me & hubby are about celebrate our first wedding anniversary this sunday, unfortunately stuck inside because of the current situation. But hey ho we have our health so what more could we ask x...
> 
> We bought our first house last year summer, a 3bed, so our girls finally have their own space and it still needs alot done to it but we are getting there...*sloowly lol ...
> *
> anyway hubbs is pretty content with our two girls & with just moving into the house & it only fitting the 4 of us where would we put a 5th etc, but he knows i would like 1 more at least.
> He has 3 older sisters & 2 younger half sisters ,so hes surrounded by females lol ...
> BUT he hasn’t completely said no, but just not right now ..
> if it happens it happens, but we arent TTC at all.
> 
> i Hope you are all safe and well within all this madness ladies
> 
> xoxox

Hello hon. Awwwww congratulations on the new house and its 1 year wedding anniversary. 
Sounds like u have almost twisted hubby's arm. I rekon he will be right on bored soon hon. 
Men are funny arnt they Haha. 

I'm ok. Its crazy being on lockdown I've never known anything like it. This will definitely go down in history. 
Its terrible how many people are dieing. It's so sad. 
I was thinking of ttc next month but hubby is not keen because of the virus. 
I'm classed as highly vulnerable due to being immunsuppresed and having Asthma so I have to stay at home for 12 weeks. 
I'm slowly going insane haha. 
Good to have you on board hon.


----------



## Jft1

Hello, I'll join too! 
@Suggerhoney so strange that we were trying the same time last year, and now the same time again lol! 
My beautiful boy is 5 months old and we want one more to complete our family. I stopped taking birth control a few weeks ago, I had ovulation pains a week or so ago but never got a positive opk. Just waiting for AF and then I'll start to track. We're ntnp for a while and if I'm not pregnant by September we'll start trying properly. 
Nice to have other people at the same stage! 
Hope you're all keeping well x


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> *Hey hun, *
> *Thanks for the really warm welcome!*
> 
> *thannk you so much, thats so sweet, with not having been able to get out for so much as a card for him all i can say is thankgod for amazon prime Lol!*
> *Im the same as you in regards to asthma & being stuck indoors.*
> *Its brutal,but needs must i guess. This whole situation is like something out of a film!x*
> 
> *I reckon he will come around to the idea soon enough hehe, well i hope he does lol they sure are the most oddest creatures ... *
> 
> *I hope you’ve got plenty wee things to keep you occupied chick!*
> *Between trying to home school & not becoming a fully functioning alcoholic is proving a struggle JK.. (kinda haha)*
> 
> 
> *much love!xoxo*

Hahaha. Gosh it is strange isnt it. I still cant believe this is happening it's just so surreal. 
I'm slowly going nuts hahaha. 
I'm trying to stay upbeat and positive. Its hard tho. Its just the unknown. 
Were all gonna go down in history because of this pandemic. 

I love Amazon so much. :yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jft1 said:


> Hello, I'll join too!
> @Suggerhoney so strange that we were trying the same time last year, and now the same time again lol!
> My beautiful boy is 5 months old and we want one more to complete our family. I stopped taking birth control a few weeks ago, I had ovulation pains a week or so ago but never got a positive opk. Just waiting for AF and then I'll start to track. We're ntnp for a while and if I'm not pregnant by September we'll start trying properly.
> Nice to have other people at the same stage!
> Hope you're all keeping well x

Hello hon. I just saw ure post I've literally just commented Haha. 
Its gonna be so funny if we end up pregnant at the same time again. 
That wud be amazing. Hows little man doing? Tommy is almost 7 months now and hes very cheeky. 
If me and hubby are blessed with one more I'm gonna be staying team yellow.


----------



## Jft1

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello hon. I just saw ure post I've literally just commented Haha.
> Its gonna be so funny if we end up pregnant at the same time again.
> That wud be amazing. Hows little man doing? Tommy is almost 7 months now and hes very cheeky.
> If me and hubby are blessed with one more I'm gonna be staying team yellow.

Hi hon! He's amazing, I absolutely adore him. He's 5 months now and wild already. He's been sleeping through since 9 weeks so I'm very lucky. But during the day he is non stop! I love his little personality, I'm so blessed. 
I can't believe Tommy is nearly 7 months! Time really does fly. 
I would definitely stay team yellow again, I loved the surprise


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jft1 said:


> Hi hon! He's amazing, I absolutely adore him. He's 5 months now and wild already. He's been sleeping through since 9 weeks so I'm very lucky. But during the day he is non stop! I love his little personality, I'm so blessed.
> I can't believe Tommy is nearly 7 months! Time really does fly.
> I would definitely stay team yellow again, I loved the surprise


Awwwwww. Bless hon. Yeah tommy has been sleeping through from about 8 weeks as well. 
He does wake sometimes but it's just for his dummy. 
Hes always laughing and smiley but he does have a temper hahaha.


----------



## Sander

Hey Sugger can I join you here? 

Hubby and I are doing a weird half NTNP half WTT thing. Basically we’re not using protection but I tell him when I’m about to ovulate and we don’t DTD. But I always can tell when I’m ovulating based on my EWCM and so it’s not super accurate considering sperm can live so long :? Anyways, we want a 3rd and final baby just who knows when. 

I’m ovulating today (pretty sure!) for the first time since having Emmett. I’ve had EWCM yesterday and today and today am having bad O pains. We last DTD on Saturday; so definitely in the ‘fertile window’.

We’re abstaining now, but I want to have a go at gender swaying this time as we already have two wonderful boys, it would be nice to try for a girl. I’ve heard you should have sex 2-3 days before O and then stop completely to increase your chance of a girl. That’s what we did so hopefully if we end up pregnant it works :p Although at this point I don’t even know what I would do with a girl lol, I’m too used to boys!


----------



## 5headh

Hi! :hi:
Can i wiggle in here as a new member?
My partner and i are currently waiting to try having possibly just found the *right* sperm donor!
We were due to move house but the coronavirus lock down has put that on hold. We are hoping to 'get the ball rolling' when moved and settled.
This will be our first little one! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Hey Sugger can I join you here?
> 
> Hubby and I are doing a weird half NTNP half WTT thing. Basically we’re not using protection but I tell him when I’m about to ovulate and we don’t DTD. But I always can tell when I’m ovulating based on my EWCM and so it’s not super accurate considering sperm can live so long :? Anyways, we want a 3rd and final baby just who knows when.
> 
> I’m ovulating today (pretty sure!) for the first time since having Emmett. I’ve had EWCM yesterday and today and today am having bad O pains. We last DTD on Saturday; so definitely in the ‘fertile window’.
> 
> We’re abstaining now, but I want to have a go at gender swaying this time as we already have two wonderful boys, it would be nice to try for a girl. I’ve heard you should have sex 2-3 days before O and then stop completely to increase your chance of a girl. That’s what we did so hopefully if we end up pregnant it works :p Although at this point I don’t even know what I would do with a girl lol, I’m too used to boys!

 Yay helllo hon:hi:
So great to have you here:yipee:.
I'm gonna be joining you I think hon. We have been using the withdrawal method for the past 2 months since I've been off the pill but I really thought i was pregnant this cycle but i took a test today I'm 13DPO and it was BFN. I'm not gonna lie My heart did sink a little so we have been talking about going to the next step of not trying but not preventing and just seeing what happens. 
I dont really know what to do tho if I'm totally honest. Like part of me Just wants to start trying now and the other part of me wants to hold off. 
I'm worried if I hold off untill next year if I'll be to old and it just wont happen. 
But at the same time I worrry if I was to become pregnant in the next month or two wud I be able to handle having 2 under the age of 2? 
I also do not want to be due in the summer. 
I found being heavily pregnant in the summer so hard I'd much rather be due when its autumn or winter so ideally if we do start now and I'm still not pregnant by say July then I'll hold off from Aug Sep Nov Dec' and then prob start trying again around January. .
I just dont know what to do.
Do we just go for it now and see what happens or do we wait. 
What wud u do in my situation hon if u were age? Wud u risk waiting? 
Ideally I wanted a 2 year age gap but I guess a 17 18 month age gap isnt far of a 2 year one.. 

What to do. What u all thinking ladies what sud I do? :confused:


----------



## Jft1

I think if your heart sank a bit when you got your bfn it shows your probably ready to start trying properly. Or ntnp. I think if you wait and God forbid it doesn't happen, you'll always ask yourself what if.. You're still young, you've got older kids that can help so I'm sure having 2 under 2 won't be too bad. My mum did it and although it was hard she said it was amazing. I would love 2 under 2. Do what's right for you though hon


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'll join too! 

DH and I have: 15yr old, almost 14yr old, almost 13yr old and 4 month old. No, it wasnt planned that way. I had ovarian cancer removed in 2018 and my right ovary took the hit for it. I got the clear to get pregnant when dd3 is a year old (December of this year) because my body really needs to recover. 
I'm exclusively breastfeeding and we've only BD twice. Im not super concerned at this point for anything.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Hope all you lovelies are doing well!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jft1 said:


> I think if your heart sank a bit when you got your bfn it shows your probably ready to start trying properly. Or ntnp. I think if you wait and God forbid it doesn't happen, you'll always ask yourself what if.. You're still young, you've got older kids that can help so I'm sure having 2 under 2 won't be too bad. My mum did it and although it was hard she said it was amazing. I would love 2 under 2. Do what's right for you though hon

Yeah that's true hon. 
I think AF has started. I'm on cycle day 29 and 16DPO and been awake all night long with terrible cramps and lower backache. Gave up trying to sleep in the end. I've been to the bathroom and I'm spotting so think shes here. 
I normoly start bleeding heavier on the same day I get the spotting so I expect I'll be in full swing later today. 
I think what I'm gonna do is wait and see how I feel when I get to my firtile window. 
I know this sounds silly but I'm really worried about what other people are gonna say if I get pregnant again. Theres a few people that wont be happy about it. It makes me a bit nervous:-(



OnErth&InHvn said:


> I'll join too!
> 
> DH and I have: 15yr old, almost 14yr old, almost 13yr old and 4 month old. No, it wasnt planned that way. I had ovarian cancer removed in 2018 and my right ovary took the hit for it. I got the clear to get pregnant when dd3 is a year old (December of this year) because my body really needs to recover.
> I'm exclusively breastfeeding and we've only BD twice. Im not super concerned at this point for anything.

Hi hon
Great to have you here. I remember reading about everything u have been through b4. Ure a inspiration hon. That must of been such a scary time for you and ure family. I'm so happy that ure ok now. <3:hugs:



CowgirlBaby said:


> Hope all you lovelies are doing well!

Hi hon.
Doing ok here. How are you doing? 

Are we all still on lockdown? I'm in the England in the UK and were on lockdown for another 3 weeks. There gonna re assess the situation again when that next 3 weeks is over. Were still getting so many deaths here its terrible. 
Still cant believe it's all happening.


----------



## 5headh

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah that's true hon.
> I think AF has started. I'm on cycle day 29 and 16DPO and been awake all night long with terrible cramps and lower backache. Gave up trying to sleep in the end. I've been to the bathroom and I'm spotting so think shes here.
> I normoly start bleeding heavier on the same day I get the spotting so I expect I'll be in full swing later today.
> I think what I'm gonna do is wait and see how I feel when I get to my firtile window.
> I know this sounds silly but I'm really worried about what other people are gonna say if I get pregnant again. Theres a few people that wont be happy about it. It makes me a bit nervous:-(

i know I'm new to posting on here so my opinion doesn't really count. But i just wanted to say; it's up to you and your other half as to whether you get pregnant. As long are your happy it doesn't matter what they think!


----------



## 5headh

Sooo, we have definitely agreed on our donor! :o
We cannot start trying until atleast july, the main reason being my oh (who is carrying) is going to the usa to visit family in November and doesn't want to be travelling in the last trimester.

Things are also obviously on hold due to coronavirus. We were due to move into my parents house this month (my childhood home) as they are moving abroad. However the country they are moving too is also on lockdown so all of that has been put on hold.
So if we are still not moved by july we'll be waiting longer.

I never knew how hard the waiting to try period is, its like there is babies everywhere! 
We have been talking so much about the future and parenting, i cannot wait for us to bring up a baby where i lived as a baby myself. 

Hope your all well and keeping safe!


----------



## Jft1

5headh said:


> i know I'm new to posting on here so my opinion doesn't really count. But i just wanted to say; it's up to you and your other half as to whether you get pregnant. As long are your happy it doesn't matter what they think!

Completely agree! It's totally up to you. 
I've spoken to my mum about trying again soon and she thinks it's great, my SIL had a baby the same time as I had my DS and she thinks it's ridiculous that we want to try again so soon. She thinks you should have at least 2/3 years of a gap. I couldn't care less what she thinks. Or anyone else. As long as we can provide for this baby and love it, nothing else matters!


----------



## Sander

Sugger our boys are 16 months apart and it’s really not so bad. Sometimes I think it’s a little crazy but we don’t generally mind having them both in diapers. I can’t imagine it any other way now lol. 
But I’ve heard it’s a lot easier with a bigger gap so it depends on personal preference I guess. 
I’m 4 dpo today so still a ways off knowing anything. It’ll be my first pp period back, yaaaaay.... :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

People weren't happy when dd3 came but shes here now. When I say people weren't happy, I mean they told me to get a hysterectomy and that I didnt need another baby. 

As for the gap...speaking from experience: having 3 kids back to back was easy when I was younger but it had challenges. With the bigger gap of dd3, it is easier and harder. I'm not sure I'd say to go for it. It's nice to only focus on her, I couldnt before. It's hard because EVERYTHING has changed in the parenting world over these years. I am finding because I'm older, I have different preferences than I did with the older 3. 

We got the clear to try in December but I'd be happy with a 2year gap or 3. I'll be 35 in August so we will see


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah that's true hon.
> I think AF has started. I'm on cycle day 29 and 16DPO and been awake all night long with terrible cramps and lower backache. Gave up trying to sleep in the end. I've been to the bathroom and I'm spotting so think shes here.
> I normoly start bleeding heavier on the same day I get the spotting so I expect I'll be in full swing later today.
> I think what I'm gonna do is wait and see how I feel when I get to my firtile window.
> I know this sounds silly but I'm really worried about what other people are gonna say if I get pregnant again. Theres a few people that wont be happy about it. It makes me a bit nervous:-(
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon
> Great to have you here. I remember reading about everything u have been through b4. Ure a inspiration hon. That must of been such a scary time for you and ure family. I'm so happy that ure ok now. <3:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon.
> Doing ok here. How are you doing?
> 
> Are we all still on lockdown? I'm in the England in the UK and were on lockdown for another 3 weeks. There gonna re assess the situation again when that next 3 weeks is over. Were still getting so many deaths here its terrible.
> Still cant believe it's all happening.

doin okay here. Some minor issues to deal with moving and such. But all in all okay


----------



## Suggerhoney

5headh said:


> Sooo, we have definitely agreed on our donor! :o
> We cannot start trying until atleast july, the main reason being my oh (who is carrying) is going to the usa to visit family in November and doesn't want to be travelling in the last trimester.
> 
> Things are also obviously on hold due to coronavirus. We were due to move into my parents house this month (my childhood home) as they are moving abroad. However the country they are moving too is also on lockdown so all of that has been put on hold.
> So if we are still not moved by july we'll be waiting longer.
> 
> I never knew how hard the waiting to try period is, its like there is babies everywhere!
> We have been talking so much about the future and parenting, i cannot wait for us to bring up a baby where i lived as a baby myself.
> 
> Hope your all well and keeping safe!

Hi hon 
That's amazing. I'm so happy u have found a doner. I cant wait to follow ure journey. Really hope u can start In july that really isnt to far away. 
I'm excited for you. 
There was YouTube Chanel I was watching last year and they used a doner as well and ended up getting pregnant. They had a little boy and are so happy. Good luck hon



Jft1 said:


> Completely agree! It's totally up to you.
> I've spoken to my mum about trying again soon and she thinks it's great, my SIL had a baby the same time as I had my DS and she thinks it's ridiculous that we want to try again so soon. She thinks you should have at least 2/3 years of a gap. I couldn't care less what she thinks. Or anyone else. As long as we can provide for this baby and love it, nothing else matters!

Ahhh i hate it when people have to be negative. So many womon have children back to back and there so happy. U Just do what u want to do hon dont worry about anyone else. 



Sander said:


> Sugger our boys are 16 months apart and it’s really not so bad. Sometimes I think it’s a little crazy but we don’t generally mind having them both in diapers. I can’t imagine it any other way now lol.
> But I’ve heard it’s a lot easier with a bigger gap so it depends on personal preference I guess.
> I’m 4 dpo today so still a ways off knowing anything. It’ll be my first pp period back, yaaaaay.... :haha:

Thanks hon that really does help alot. 
I'm on cycle day 7 now. I started bleeding on day 29. Was alot better this time. Was still heavy but only lasted 4 and a half days instead of 8 like last cycle. Gonna start the OPKs on cycle day 8 or 9 I got my postive on day 12 and 13 last cycle so it will be interesting to see if its the same this cycle. 
How many DPO are you now hon? 



OnErth&InHvn said:


> People weren't happy when dd3 came but shes here now. When I say people weren't happy, I mean they told me to get a hysterectomy and that I didnt need another baby.
> 
> As for the gap...speaking from experience: having 3 kids back to back was easy when I was younger but it had challenges. With the bigger gap of dd3, it is easier and harder. I'm not sure I'd say to go for it. It's nice to only focus on her, I couldnt before. It's hard because EVERYTHING has changed in the parenting world over these years. I am finding because I'm older, I have different preferences than I did with the older 3.
> 
> We got the clear to try in December but I'd be happy with a 2year gap or 3. I'll be 35 in August so we will see

Oh hon that's horrible I'm so sorry someone said that to you. Only you know what is right for you hon so dont listen to anyone else. 
Ure still young hon plenty of time to have another when ure ready. 
I wud wait off a few years if I was a few years younger. Its crazy how fast time goes. I cant believe I'm 40. I remember being a teen and thinking 40 was soooooo old and now here I am. I'll be heeding a Zimmer frame soon hahaha. :jo:



CowgirlBaby said:


> doin okay here. Some minor issues to deal with moving and such. But all in all okay

Oh no I hope ure ok hon.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> That's amazing. I'm so happy u have found a doner. I cant wait to follow ure journey. Really hope u can start In july that really isnt to far away.
> I'm excited for you.
> There was YouTube Chanel I was watching last year and they used a doner as well and ended up getting pregnant. They had a little boy and are so happy. Good luck hon
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh i hate it when people have to be negative. So many womon have children back to back and there so happy. U Just do what u want to do hon dont worry about anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon that really does help alot.
> I'm on cycle day 7 now. I started bleeding on day 29. Was alot better this time. Was still heavy but only lasted 4 and a half days instead of 8 like last cycle. Gonna start the OPKs on cycle day 8 or 9 I got my postive on day 12 and 13 last cycle so it will be interesting to see if its the same this cycle.
> How many DPO are you now hon?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hon that's horrible I'm so sorry someone said that to you. Only you know what is right for you hon so dont listen to anyone else.
> Ure still young hon plenty of time to have another when ure ready.
> I wud wait off a few years if I was a few years younger. Its crazy how fast time goes. I cant believe I'm 40. I remember being a teen and thinking 40 was soooooo old and now here I am. I'll be heeding a Zimmer frame soon hahaha. :jo:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I hope ure ok hon.

All is well. Upstairs neighbours are being dipwads so we are moving. And my SO and I keep butting heads about stuff


----------



## SY92

Still hovering about in here ladies, although ive unexpectedly found myself in the TWW .. 
will update soon, either way x 

hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lozb

Me and the Hubby are waiting, mostly until I have finished my nursing degree and also hubby wants to wait until DS starts school in September for childcare reasons. My DS has just turned 4 years old last week and I used to come on this site loads while we tired for him. We tried for a year with nothing. I went to GP they took some bloods and then I got referred to fertility clinic. over a 2 month period had loads of tests and one was the dye X-ray test to check for blockages. They gave u all the results at the end together to your consultant. the Week before our appointment to get all the results I thought I should do one test ( I had tried not to test through the testing as I didn't want to stress myself even more). It came back Positive. I was over the moon and wondered if it was just a dodgy test so obv bought loads more. Anyway we later found out that my tubes had been blocked ( probs from a previous sexual transmitted disease, that I had from my younger days, that u never think of again). The chances are the dye X-ray tests unblocked my tubes, some times the dye solution can unblock them or your bodies cramping can with the solution. We are hoping that its easier this time as we wouldn't get free IVF now as we have him so when they unblocked I hope they stayed like that. I am an only child and don't want my son to be one, as much I liked it as a kid and now hate it as an adult. My hubby is last of 4 and he isn't all that close to his siblings and at times doesn't see the need to have any more, he likes how he never got anything as a kid and can give our son the world, I on the other hand have seen the other side of this. My hubby has said 100% yes to trying again but no longer disagrees to my comments anymore or tells me off for talking about it loads lmao. 

Sorry about the long post. xxx


----------



## Becomeamum

Hello lovely ladies, yummy mums, potential expectants and buddies along this journey! This is my first time on these threads 

I'm 28 this year & OH is 39. He has one DD 18yrs from 1st relationship. We are together just over 2years and have spoken about kids pretty early on with an understanding that we still have plenty of time to enjoy time for ourselves first. We have used the Pull out method from the beginning, using protection around ovulation as I have a period tracker app.

My hormones as of late are driving me super crazy as I think about being pregnant non stop! Its almost like my body is aching for me to carry our baby and hopefully bring them into the world. I also fell pregnant by surprise in my 1st relationship but unfortunately MC 7years ago before 12wk mark. 

We opened up more serious conversation since Christmas about TTC and potential right timing. I wonder your opinions on is there such a thing??. He has always said he is ready when ever I am as I am younger.

We did allow one chance at keeping it in back in Jan. let nature take its course, took a test before period was due with high hopes but to no avail. I convinced myself it was a sign to Wait and have patience until I finished my degree, done some more travelling etc..

But now I feel like I want this so badly but I have second thoughts as I am in my first year of a Psychology degree. I wonder how I would juggle being a first time mum and a mature undergraduate student for the next 3years. I am thinking of WTT until August so my due date would fall around May 2021 after my exams are finished and I'm free to sit at home and dote with my darling baby for 3months of the summer. The more I think about it the less I wish to wait


----------



## Suggerhoney

CowgirlBaby said:


> All is well. Upstairs neighbours are being dipwads so we are moving. And my SO and I keep butting heads about stuff

Oh no hon. Are u also in lockdown where you are. Me and hubby had a few squabbles but ot when I was due my period and I bad bad PMS.
Sorry to hear about the naighbiurs. Hopfully when u move you will have nice new naighbours.



SY92 said:


> Still hovering about in here ladies, although ive unexpectedly found myself in the TWW ..
> will update soon, either way x
> 
> hope everyone is well x

Hi hon.
I'm in the same boat as u. I'm about 3dpo so I'm also in the 2ww wait. Good luck hon. Hope u get a lovely BFP



Lozb said:


> Me and the Hubby are waiting, mostly until I have finished my nursing degree and also hubby wants to wait until DS starts school in September for childcare reasons. My DS has just turned 4 years old last week and I used to come on this site loads while we tired for him. We tried for a year with nothing. I went to GP they took some bloods and then I got referred to fertility clinic. over a 2 month period had loads of tests and one was the dye X-ray test to check for blockages. They gave u all the results at the end together to your consultant. the Week before our appointment to get all the results I thought I should do one test ( I had tried not to test through the testing as I didn't want to stress myself even more). It came back Positive. I was over the moon and wondered if it was just a dodgy test so obv bought loads more. Anyway we later found out that my tubes had been blocked ( probs from a previous sexual transmitted disease, that I had from my younger days, that u never think of again). The chances are the dye X-ray tests unblocked my tubes, some times the dye solution can unblock them or your bodies cramping can with the solution. We are hoping that its easier this time as we wouldn't get free IVF now as we have him so when they unblocked I hope they stayed like that. I am an only child and don't want my son to be one, as much I liked it as a kid and now hate it as an adult. My hubby is last of 4 and he isn't all that close to his siblings and at times doesn't see the need to have any more, he likes how he never got anything as a kid and can give our son the world, I on the other hand have seen the other side of this. My hubby has said 100% yes to trying again but no longer disagrees to my comments anymore or tells me off for talking about it loads lmao.
> 
> Sorry about the long post. xxx

Hello welcome to the group.
And congratulations on making the decision to ttc again.
Wow that's cool ure a nursing degree. I wanted to be a nurse or a midwife when I was younger but I don't have the brains Haha.
How is it when ure at the hospital it must be so scary with this vu


Becomeamum said:


> Hello lovely ladies, yummy mums, potential expectants and buddies along this journey! This is my first time on these threads
> 
> I'm 28 this year & OH is 39. He has one DD 18yrs from 1st relationship. We are together just over 2years and have spoken about kids pretty early on with an understanding that we still have plenty of time to enjoy time for ourselves first. We have used the Pull out method from the beginning, using protection around ovulation as I have a period tracker app.
> 
> My hormones as of late are driving me super crazy as I think about being pregnant non stop! Its almost like my body is aching for me to carry our baby and hopefully bring them into the world. I also fell pregnant by surprise in my 1st relationship but unfortunately MC 7years ago before 12wk mark.
> 
> We opened up more serious conversation since Christmas about TTC and potential right timing. I wonder your opinions on is there such a thing??. He has always said he is ready when ever I am as I am younger.
> 
> We did allow one chance at keeping it in back in Jan. let nature take its course, took a test before period was due with high hopes but to no avail. I convinced myself it was a sign to Wait and have patience until I finished my degree, done some more travelling etc..
> 
> But now I feel like I want this so badly but I have second thoughts as I am in my first year of a Psychology degree. I wonder how I would juggle being a first time mum and a mature undergraduate student for the next 3years. I am thinking of WTT until August so my due date would fall around May 2021 after my exams are finished and I'm free to sit at home and dote with my darling baby for 3months of the summer. The more I think about it the less I wish to wait

Hello sweet
I dont think to be honest theres ever a right time. It does sound like ure really ready now by everything that u have said. 
I wasnt sure if I was ready but after my negative tests last month and the month b4 and the disappointment I felt I new I must be ready. So we are now trying. 
Good luck with whatever decision you make. If u decide to go for it I really hope it happens quickly for you.
I'm very sorry to hear about ure loss. I lost my first baby at 10 weeks and 4 days so I know what it's like. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello welcome to the group.
> And congratulations on making the decision to ttc again.
> Wow that's cool ure a nursing degree. I wanted to be a nurse or a midwife when I was younger but I don't have the brains Haha.
> How is it when ure at the hospital it must be so scary with this vu

Yes its very scary, I work in Learning disabilities/mental health inpatients which is very challenging mentally and physical normally and now with this on top and our patients struggling to process the idea of this virus and why they can't do what they normally do and how we are having masks and eye protection on. we tend to be a forgotten part of the NHS. We can't just discharge our patients. doing everything I can to keep my family safe is very stressful. I am doing an apprenticeship so full time uni (online now) and full time working as well. we want to possibly start trying October time as I qualify in December. Now its a good time for me to be trying think I would never fall anyway due to work stresses.


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon.
> I'm in the same boat as u. I'm about 3dpo so I'm also in the 2ww wait. Good luck hon. Hope u get a lovely BFP
> 
> hey hun thankyou! Im about 5/6 dpo depending on O day!
> Thankyou hun, part of me thinks its deffo happening, judging by a few signs but all seem maybe a bit too early considering implantation probably hasn’t happened yet, right ??
> Heads up my arse today x
> 
> hoping to see you get your BFP hunni xox


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Yes its very scary, I work in Learning disabilities/mental health inpatients which is very challenging mentally and physical normally and now with this on top and our patients struggling to process the idea of this virus and why they can't do what they normally do and how we are having masks and eye protection on. we tend to be a forgotten part of the NHS. We can't just discharge our patients. doing everything I can to keep my family safe is very stressful. I am doing an apprenticeship so full time uni (online now) and full time working as well. we want to possibly start trying October time as I qualify in December. Now its a good time for me to be trying think I would never fall anyway due to work stresses.

I have bipoler type 2 so have total respect for mental health doctors and nurses. Your just as much heros as the rest of them

@SY92 
Not to early as all hon. I bad symptoms way b4 I got My BFP with my son. Prob android 5 or 6dpo.
Thanks hon. I'm only 3dpo but I feel really off today. I feel so tired and my lower right side of my back aches a bit I'm also getting like a presure type crampy feeling in the uterus area it's weird.
Feeling a little low and have no idea why but 3dpo is way to early so its probably nothing.
Good luck to you hon. Make sure you post ure BFP here. I love looking at tests.
I will probably test around 9 or 10dpo.


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> @SY92
> Not to early as all hon. I bad symptoms way b4 I got My BFP with my son. Prob android 5 or 6dpo.
> Thanks hon. I'm only 3dpo but I feel really off today. I feel so tired and my lower right side of my back aches a bit I'm also getting like a presure type crampy feeling in the uterus area it's weird.
> Feeling a little low and have no idea why but 3dpo is way to early so its probably nothing.
> Good luck to you hon. Make sure you post ure BFP here. I love looking at tests.
> I will probably test around 9 or 10dpo.

Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you hunn!! xxx
aw really? That makes me a little more hopeful, although i think ive ballsed up my Ovulation calculation and possibly O’d a day or 2 later than i thought. We BD - twice - (on what i thought was O day) and the morning after aswell so hoping there still a chance of something catching 
feeling a bit deflated now thinking i have pretty much the full two weeks to wait again and see what happens... i really wish i was completely oblivious to all the cycles signs and symptoms :( :( :( xxx


----------



## 5headh

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> That's amazing. I'm so happy u have found a doner. I cant wait to follow ure journey. Really hope u can start In july that really isnt to far away.
> I'm excited for you.
> There was YouTube Chanel I was watching last year and they used a doner as well and ended up getting pregnant. They had a little boy and are so happy. Good luck hon

thank you <3
Its is a super exciting time!


----------



## 5headh

Hi! I hope everyone is doing okay and keeping safe?

We received our (hopeful) moving date for the end of June! \\:D/ That is however relient on lockdown rules in europe.
(We are moving into my parents house and they are moving to europe)

Its made everything seem more real now!
My partner and i are in a same sex relationship and it'll be her who carries, we cannot wait to start trying, she has already started taking TTC supplements, we are also trying to get to grips with OPKs and tracking!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

How is everyone doing at the moment?


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you @Suggerhoney. I also sympathise with you on your little angel gaining wings too early. I wish you LOVE luck and send you baby dust for TTC ATM.
> 
> Never a right time. Over the weekend we were wrapped up in the idea of NTNP, so we did the deed twice but I am past O and due AF this week so it was probably a pointless effort.
> 
> My final exams for year 1 begin this week so my focus is solely with college for the next 3weeks. Then I have all summer free with nothing but thoughts of creating this baby consuming me.
> 
> I wonder how can I be so broody if the timing doesn't seem right. Me in college, us living in a one bed apt. I suppose we all wish for the perfect circumstances to welcome our little one into this world. I know staying in the apt. For another year wouldn't effect us having a baby as 9+ months pregnant. 1st year sleeping in same room, which our bedroom has plenty of room for moses basket/cot, hey possibly even a child's bed! Ha but in reality we would have to put that added pressure on the relationship to find somewhere bigger if we became pregnant. OH says ideally we would start TTC in a new place with spare room.
> 
> @Lozb Do you mind me asking about your situation. I see you have a nursing degree, fair play and I also admire the work you are doing. Credit to you as a human being for helping us with psychological needs! Did you have your little boy whilst studying? Or after you received the degree?


----------



## Becomeamum

I'm not sure if my reply was correctly typed there. Im a new member remember


----------



## 5headh

Hi guys!

Am i okay to ask a question here ref OPKs? We are trying to track ovulation but seem to be getting nowhere! #-o


----------



## Jft1

5headh said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Am i okay to ask a question here ref OPKs? We are trying to track ovulation but seem to be getting nowhere! #-o

Hey, of course! How can we help?


----------



## 5headh

Jft1 said:


> Hey, of course! How can we help?

I've found the OPK thread now.
However we just seem to be struggling with getting a positive on an OPk despite testing when we are expecting the surge.
This was todays test, its the darkest 2nd line we've seen but still looking negative?


----------



## Jft1

5headh said:


> I've found the OPK thread now.
> However we just seem to be struggling with getting a positive on an OPk despite testing when we are expecting the surge.
> This was todays test, its the darkest 2nd line we've seen but still looking negative?
> 
> View attachment 1081529

These were mine from the month I conceived. My cycles are typically about 32 days so I ovulate on day 19. You'll see my tests got really dark and then on day 19 it was darker than the control. How many days are your cycles usually? Another thing is the time of day, once I got to about day 14 I tested twice a day, once about 11am and once about 6pm just to make sure I caught the surge. My best tests were always the 6pm ones


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you hunn!! xxx
> aw really? That makes me a little more hopeful, although i think ive ballsed up my Ovulation calculation and possibly O’d a day or 2 later than i thought. We BD - twice - (on what i thought was O day) and the morning after aswell so hoping there still a chance of something catching
> feeling a bit deflated now thinking i have pretty much the full two weeks to wait again and see what happens... i really wish i was completely oblivious to all the cycles signs and symptoms :( :( :( xxx

I think that's the worst thing is all the waiting. 
I'm still waiting for the bleeding to start and hoping it will not keep me waiting because of the chemical. Then its waiting to use OPKs then waiting to Ovulate then waiting to see if temp goes up to confirm ovulation, then the 2ww and then back to square one again. 
Hope this new cycle will be the one hon. 



5headh said:


> Hi! I hope everyone is doing okay and keeping safe?
> 
> We received our (hopeful) moving date for the end of June! \\:D/ That is however relient on lockdown rules in europe.
> (We are moving into my parents house and they are moving to europe)
> 
> Its made everything seem more real now!
> My partner and i are in a same sex relationship and it'll be her who carries, we cannot wait to start trying, she has already started taking TTC supplements, we are also trying to get to grips with OPKs and tracking!

Woohoo so exciting. 
I've tried a few OPKs andy favourites are the [email protected] OPKs u can a box of them on amazon and there so good. I use the one step ones as well but they can sometimes leave I scratching ure head.
I'll show my 2 positives and I can see the difference between the 2 different brands. 
The [email protected] is the one with the blue handle and u can clearly see ure peak with them. I normoly ovulate a day after the peak. But green ones dont show ure peak. 




CowgirlBaby said:


> How is everyone doing at the moment?

 I'm having a chemical pregnancy so feeling quite low at the moment. How are you doing hon? 



Becomeamum said:


> I'm not sure if my reply was correctly typed there. Im a new member remember

Haha its ok hon it takes a while to get the hang of things on here when u first join but I just read it all crealy. 
How are you doing now? 



5headh said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Am i okay to ask a question here ref OPKs? We are trying to track ovulation but seem to be getting nowhere! #-o

Yes hon ask any questions u want 
Will help in anyway I can


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

I just wanted to update u all. 
We did manage to fall pregnant last cycle but I new it wasnt going to work out because my test was so faint. 
I've had chemical pregnancies in the past so I'm always suspicious of supper faint tests. 
Sadly my fears were confirmed and it turned out to be another chemical pregnacy. 
I started bleeding 3 days ago and it been brutal.
So painful and so heavy. 

We have decided we are going to continue trying this cycle. 
We was originally going to start next year but with my age not being on my side we decided to start trying. 
I'm just so scared if we fall again it will be another Chemical pregnancy or later Misscarige I'm so anxious. 
Part of me was going go give up trying but I'm 40 and hubby is 45 so I know we have to carry on and just hope for the best. 

Hope ure all ok


----------



## 5headh

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just wanted to update u all.
> We did manage to fall pregnant last cycle but I new it wasnt going to work out because my test was so faint.
> I've had chemical pregnancies in the past so I'm always suspicious of supper faint tests.
> Sadly my fears were confirmed and it turned out to be another chemical pregnacy.
> I started bleeding 3 days ago and it been brutal.
> So painful and so heavy.
> 
> We have decided we are going to continue trying this cycle.
> We was originally going to start next year but with my age not being on my side we decided to start trying.
> I'm just so scared if we fall again it will be another Chemical pregnancy or later Misscarige I'm so anxious.
> Part of me was going go give up trying but I'm 40 and hubby is 45 so I know we have to carry on and just hope for the best.
> 
> Hope ure all ok

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out this time round *hugs*


----------



## Becomeamum

Hope you are managing your feelings OK @Suggerhoney

How is everybody outside of partial lock downs?


----------



## Suggerhoney

5headh said:


> Sorry to hear that it didn't work out this time round *hugs*

Thank you sweety. 



Becomeamum said:


> Hope you are managing your feelings OK @Suggerhoney
> 
> How is everybody outside of partial lock downs?

Thanks hon. I'm doing ok. I'm on CD4 now of a brand new cycle so my body has had a month to get over the chemical pregnancy but I'm quite anxious incase I ovulate to early again. 
I norm ovulate on day 12 to 13 but after the chemical I ovulated on just day 8 so didnt have a chance to fall again. 
I new I was out as soon as I got the positive OPK on day 7. 
Hopfully it was because of the chemical pregnancy making my hormones a bit crazy and hopfully this cycle I'll ovulate at my normol time of day 12 to 13. 
Even day 11 wud be fine it's just that anything under 11 days is not good. 
I only had a 23 day cycle instead of my normol 26 to 28 days. 

Oh well lets just hope it was down to the chemical and this cycle will be back to normol. 
Gonna have to start OPKs in 2 days and I'm so nervous. I hope and pray that none are positive untill day 11 at the earliest[-o&lt;


Hope ure all doing ok.
Lockdown has been tough. I've had good days and bad days.


----------



## 5headh

Hey!

I just wanted to update everyone and day thank you for the advice about OPK's. After getting our head around them and tracking the OHs ovulation for 2 months we did our first 2 artificial inseminations the weekend just gone.
I guess that puts us in the TWW thread however we are realistic that therenis less chance of it being effective for us, especially first time round!


----------



## Suggerhoney

5headh said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just wanted to update everyone and day thank you for the advice about OPK's. After getting our head around them and tracking the OHs ovulation for 2 months we did our first 2 artificial inseminations the weekend just gone.
> I guess that puts us in the TWW thread however we are realistic that therenis less chance of it being effective for us, especially first time round!

Hi hon
Good luck and gonna keep everything crossed fo you and ure partner. 
Keep us posted :)


----------



## 5headh

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> Good luck and gonna keep everything crossed fo you and ure partner.
> Keep us posted :)

Sorry for The delay with an update!
Unfortunately we had a BPN last month.
But managed 2 inseminations this cycle and are currently 4 days post insemination.
Heres hoping!


----------



## bombshellmom

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join in on here :)
We are WTT until Jan or Feb 2021. :dust: baby dust to all trying now!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'd love to join ladies! Currently waiting to try until the new year 2021. I want to try now but I also want to lose another 60 lb and get to where I was before I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## bombshellmom

Kiwiberry said:


> I'd love to join ladies! Currently waiting to try until the new year 2021. I want to try now but I also want to lose another 60 lb and get to the where I was before I was pregnant with my son.

Girl I hear you. I am in the same boat.
I would like to lose some weight and get down to where I was pre baby #2 4 years ago lol. 
My husband and I usually go on keto but I looove food too much. It is so difficult to stay on that way of eating.


----------



## Kiwiberry

bombshellmom said:


> Girl I hear you. I am in the same boat.
> I would like to lose some weight and get down to where I was pre baby #2 4 years ago lol.
> My husband and I usually go on keto but I looove food too much. It is so difficult to stay on that way of eating.

Oh my gosh same here! Especially when AF comes around ](*,)


----------



## Becomeamum

Glad to share this thread and amazing journey with you girls. 

We've currently settled on a decision to WTT until this time next year. Baby #1 for me, and OH has a DD from a previous relationship who turns 18 this week!

Both feel ready, but would also like to savour our own time within the relationship first with plans on travelling to Thailand/Cambodia summer 2021. Not sure how COVID will effect these plans as of yet. Upon our return we're hoping to be pregnant. I will have two more years left on my college degree, Im sure I can manage! Also bikini body goal for hols is a must so healthy weight before gaining baby weight will be another goal within the next year.

Hopeful baby dust sent across from the Emerald Isle of Ireland x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm so jealous you live in Ireland. That country is so beautiful.


----------



## Suggerhoney

5headh said:


> Sorry for The delay with an update!
> Unfortunately we had a BPN last month.
> But managed 2 inseminations this cycle and are currently 4 days post insemination.
> Heres hoping!


Good luck hon wishing u all the very best.



bombshellmom said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join in on here :)
> We are WTT until Jan or Feb 2021. :dust: baby dust to all trying now!!

Hello hon welcome to the thread.



Kiwiberry said:


> I'd love to join ladies! Currently waiting to try until the new year 2021. I want to try now but I also want to lose another 60 lb and get to where I was before I was pregnant with my son.

Hello welcome to the thread hon.


Welcome welcome to all the new ladies.

A little update on me.
I had my 3rd early Misscarige/chemical pregnancy last month.
We had one in april one in june and one in July.
The july loss hit me hard.
I've been in contact with the doctor and she wants me to have 2 lots of bloods done next cycle. One between cd1 and 5 and the next one 7 days b4 next period. It then takes 2 weeks to get results.

We are given it one last shot this cycle. Im on CD11 and still getting negative opks so it looks like Ovulation will be around my normal time of day 13-14.

If i have another loss or if i don't fall pregnant this cycle i will then be putting ttc on hold untill jan/Feb 2021.
Providing theres nothing majorly wrong with me. 
Doctor thinks my losses may be age related. Im 40 but I hope its nothing to do with that. 
Hearing u may be going through peri menopause from a doctor was very hard but I hope its not that 

I hope I get my rainbow baby soon [-o&lt;


----------



## FTHGrayskull

Hi Ladies, can I also join? We plan to start TTC in January 21 after our wedding, which we are hoping still goes ahead in December 20. We haven't really discussed what our TTC plans are if our wedding has to be postponed ... Trying not to think it will come to that!


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> Good to hear from you, checking back in here as we're all supporting one another on this journey through ups and downs, bumps along the road to baby bumps received, conceived and also the ones who had to leave. You must feel like you're going through the mill right now.
> 
> I hope you get your rainbow baby soon [-o&lt;
> It's not all about age although you hear it from all corners of every room even professionals have been surprised by the power of what's just meant to be! , don't get yourself overwhelmed and remember


----------



## Becomeamum

What's for you won't pass you


----------



## Becomeamum

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm so jealous you live in Ireland. That country is so beautiful.

I do feel very lucky to have such a rich landscape steeped in Celtic history, I'm a dreamer so delving into the folklore of my heritage is something I'm passionate about so yes thank you for your compliments.

Where are you from Kiwi? NZ?? Guessing from the name


----------



## Becomeamum

FTHGrayskull said:


> Welcome hunny and best wishes for all your future plans to come to fruition however they may happen you will feel blessed when it does! Xx


----------



## Becomeamum

I had a dream last night that I was living back in my mother's house, sleeping in what looked like my little sisters room, surrounded by baby supplies/kit and I was pregnant. I remember thinking in the dream that the room was cluttered and ugh what am I doing back home kind of thought but then I looked down and saw a beautiful bump growing as part of me and all else melted away.

What a nice dream.


----------



## kittiecat

Hi hope I’m ok to join. Waiting and waiting for our next FET cycle which will prob start March 2021 ish for a transfer in May. It feels an age away right now so here I am, forever broody!


----------



## kittiecat

Becomeamum said:


> I had a dream last night that I was living back in my mother's house, sleeping in what looked like my little sisters room, surrounded by baby supplies/kit and I was pregnant. I remember thinking in the dream that the room was cluttered and ugh what am I doing back home kind of thought but then I looked down and saw a beautiful bump growing as part of me and all else melted away.
> 
> What a nice dream.

Aw that sounds like a lovely dream :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTHGrayskull said:


> Hi Ladies, can I also join? We plan to start TTC in January 21 after our wedding, which we are hoping still goes ahead in December 20. We haven't really discussed what our TTC plans are if our wedding has to be postponed ... Trying not to think it will come to that!

Hello welcome to the group hon. My wedding anniversary is 21st December. Its such a lovely time to get married and I hope it all still goes ahead my lovely. 
How exciting that ure gonna ttc in January. 
May be joining you but decided to have another try in September. 
Im on CD2 now and I just didn't feel ready to stop just yet. 
This will 100% definitely be our last try tho. 
I've had 3 early losses since April and I think my body cud do with a break. But I have to have some bloods done this cycle to see if there's a reason why I keep having early losses. 
Im hoping we can still try this cycle even with the bloodtests. Im going to double check with the nurse on Tuesday when I have the first lot of bloods done. 
If its a no or I just dont get pregnant this cycle then I will be putting ttc on hold. Will hopfully be able to come back to ttc in Dec or Jan. 
Providing my blood results dont reveal anything to major. 



Becomeamum said:


> I had a dream last night that I was living back in my mother's house, sleeping in what looked like my little sisters room, surrounded by baby supplies/kit and I was pregnant. I remember thinking in the dream that the room was cluttered and ugh what am I doing back home kind of thought but then I looked down and saw a beautiful bump growing as part of me and all else melted away.
> 
> What a nice dream.

Thats a lovely dream hon. 
Thank you for sharing



kittiecat said:


> Hi hope I’m ok to join. Waiting and waiting for our next FET cycle which will prob start March 2021 ish for a transfer in May. It feels an age away right now so here I am, forever broody!

Hello hon welcome to the group and wishing u all the best for next spring.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

Im coming back onto the waiting train again.
I had my first blood panal done today for reacurring Misscariges.
We was hoping to have one more try this cycle b4 having a 2 month break but sadly the nurse said we can not try this cycle because of the bloods.
I have to have the 2nd blood draw 7 days b4 AF.
She said it will be OK to try next cycle but we are now gonna hold off and will start trying again in December.

Feel sad we won't be trying and a little worried because I'm not getting any younger. 41 in December.

Hopfullly my blood results to show anything bad and we can go back to trying again in dec.

Anyone else waiting to dec or Jan to try?


----------



## kittiecat

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im coming back onto the waiting train again.
> I had my first blood panal done today for reacurring Misscariges.
> We was hoping to have one more try this cycle b4 having a 2 month break but sadly the nurse said we can not try this cycle because of the bloods.
> I have to have the 2nd blood draw 7 days b4 AF.
> She said it will be OK to try next cycle but we are now gonna hold off and will start trying again in December.
> 
> Feel sad we won't be trying and a little worried because I'm not getting any younger. 41 in December.
> 
> Hopfullly my blood results to show anything bad and we can go back to trying again in dec.
> 
> Anyone else waiting to dec or Jan to try?

Hope all goes ok with the blood panel and they can give you some answers! I’ll be having my embryo transfer in January if all goes to plan! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

kittiecat said:


> Hope all goes ok with the blood panel and they can give you some answers! I’ll be having my embryo transfer in January if all goes to plan! :)


Hi hon thank you so much. 
Wishing u all the very best for January. 
Glad I have someone to wait with. 
I really hope and pray ure transfer in January brings you a February BFP. 
That wud be awesome.


----------



## kittiecat

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon thank you so much.
> Wishing u all the very best for January.
> Glad I have someone to wait with.
> I really hope and pray ure transfer in January brings you a February BFP.
> That wud be awesome.

Thank you <3. Atm I’m most nervous about our one embryo thawing ok. Waiting for that call on transfer day is going to be hell I think.


----------



## Suggerhoney

kittiecat said:


> Thank you <3. Atm I’m most nervous about our one embryo thawing ok. Waiting for that call on transfer day is going to be hell I think.


Im gonna keep everything crossed for u sweetheart


----------



## kittiecat

Suggerhoney said:


> Im gonna keep everything crossed for u sweetheart

Thank you. And me for you <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

kittiecat said:


> Thank you. And me for you <3

Thank you sweety


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Good luck lovelies!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon.


----------



## Emsabub

How have I not come back to this thread in so long??

Kittie I really hope your transfer goes well <3
Sugger are you still trying or waiting? 
And cowgirl how are you doing? And your gorgeous Toriel?

I've unintentionally found myself in a TWW ladies.. oops. I did an ov test Weds AM, it was negative. By the same night it was positive. Didn't expect that at all! But I'm even more annoyed because as we were using NFP until after the wedding, I bought an expensive CB Digi Advanced opk kit as a treat (and cos it looks like a pregnancy test ;) ) but didn't use it that night because I thought I'd hit my peak the next morning. Nope, it was back to negative the next day!
But on the Tuesday night (when my cheap opk was negative) we dtd without any thought #-o
Nevermind! What will be will be I suppose!


----------



## kittiecat

Emsabub said:


> How have I not come back to this thread in so long??
> 
> Kittie I really hope your transfer goes well <3
> Sugger are you still trying or waiting?
> And cowgirl how are you doing? And your gorgeous Toriel?
> 
> I've unintentionally found myself in a TWW ladies.. oops. I did an ov test Weds AM, it was negative. By the same night it was positive. Didn't expect that at all! But I'm even more annoyed because as we were using NFP until after the wedding, I bought an expensive CB Digi Advanced opk kit as a treat (and cos it looks like a pregnancy test ;) ) but didn't use it that night because I thought I'd hit my peak the next morning. Nope, it was back to negative the next day!
> But on the Tuesday night (when my cheap opk was negative) we dtd without any thought #-o
> Nevermind! What will be will be I suppose!

thank you! And good luck for this tww. Hope you’re happy with whatever the outcome is! :hugs:


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you! Well I've had the talk and even though we weren't planning it, my other half said he'd still be happy.

I've just found some ewcm 5 mins ago at what I believe to be 2dpo. So tried my CB thinking ooh maybe it was a fluke but nope!! Still low fertility :-k strange.


----------



## kittiecat

Emsabub said:


> Thank you! Well I've had the talk and even though we weren't planning it, my other half said he'd still be happy.
> 
> I've just found some ewcm 5 mins ago at what I believe to be 2dpo. So tried my CB thinking ooh maybe it was a fluke but nope!! Still low fertility :-k strange.

aw am glad he’d be happy. Fx’d for you <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Emsabub said:


> How have I not come back to this thread in so long??
> 
> Kittie I really hope your transfer goes well <3
> Sugger are you still trying or waiting?
> And cowgirl how are you doing? And your gorgeous Toriel?
> 
> I've unintentionally found myself in a TWW ladies.. oops. I did an ov test Weds AM, it was negative. By the same night it was positive. Didn't expect that at all! But I'm even more annoyed because as we were using NFP until after the wedding, I bought an expensive CB Digi Advanced opk kit as a treat (and cos it looks like a pregnancy test ;) ) but didn't use it that night because I thought I'd hit my peak the next morning. Nope, it was back to negative the next day!
> But on the Tuesday night (when my cheap opk was negative) we dtd without any thought #-o
> Nevermind! What will be will be I suppose!

Oh wow hon. If it turns out u are pregnant its because it was meant to be. 

We are going back to ttc again next cycle. 
AF was due today but still hasn't arrived. 
Getting a few cramps and niggles so I'm hoping she will be here soon. 

I dont wanna risk leaving it hon. Im not getting any younger and we been trying for 7 months so I've decided I want to carry on trying b4 its to late. 

Good luck hon hope u get the outcome u really want.


----------



## Emsabub

Aw Sugger, onwards and upwards! No harm in keep going my lovely

This has COMPLETELY threw me off tonight! After having what I was certain was ovulation with a positive opk & blood tinted CM Wednesday night, I've only got this now :-k the elusive flashing smiley!! The CB stick has now gone lighter so not really positive? I'm so confused! If I am o'ving now then what was the bloody cm for? So odd!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Emsabub said:


> How have I not come back to this thread in so long??
> 
> Kittie I really hope your transfer goes well <3
> Sugger are you still trying or waiting?
> And cowgirl how are you doing? And your gorgeous Toriel?
> 
> I've unintentionally found myself in a TWW ladies.. oops. I did an ov test Weds AM, it was negative. By the same night it was positive. Didn't expect that at all! But I'm even more annoyed because as we were using NFP until after the wedding, I bought an expensive CB Digi Advanced opk kit as a treat (and cos it looks like a pregnancy test ;) ) but didn't use it that night because I thought I'd hit my peak the next morning. Nope, it was back to negative the next day!
> But on the Tuesday night (when my cheap opk was negative) we dtd without any thought #-o
> Nevermind! What will be will be I suppose!

Things have been hectic! Toriel is doing very very well she gets spayed in October. Still waiting for my surgery. I recently found out my psychiatrist passed away


----------



## Suggerhoney

Emsabub said:


> Aw Sugger, onwards and upwards! No harm in keep going my lovely
> 
> This has COMPLETELY threw me off tonight! After having what I was certain was ovulation with a positive opk & blood tinted CM Wednesday night, I've only got this now :-k the elusive flashing smiley!! The CB stick has now gone lighter so not really positive? I'm so confused! If I am o'ving now then what was the bloody cm for? So odd!
> View attachment 1088263

Good luck hon. 

Cd10 for me and just waiting to ovulate :coffee:


----------



## Becomeamum

Just coming back to catch up and logging a little update on my journey. 

We HALF HEARTEDLY TTC back in August around my birthday but it wasn't meant to be. We're back on WTT track. 

I'll be going into the third year of my undergrad next year & graduating in 2023 hopefully. Hard to say the best timing for having our little one. Would have always liked to have my 1st before turning 30, I'm 28 now. 

studying as a mature student can be difficult to juggle everything. 5year plan for me is to continue studies further on after getting the degree to a post graduate (2 more years). Which will bring me up to 34 and I know this can still be a great age for having kids still.

I want atleast X3 but hadn't thought of having them all so close together. If I wait till that age though it would have to be the case due to mother nature!

Does anyone else find making the decision on timing this hard?? Lol my OH will be 40 next year I know he wanted one before that birthday too


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon I think 33 is a great age to start. I had my dd at 33 and ds at 39. Dd was a woopsie we were using the withdrawal method for 15 months then bam lol. Ds only took first try. Now 40 almost 41 and been TTC for almost 9 months now. With 4 very early miscarriages since April 2020.
We originally wasnt going to start trying until January 2021 but ended up bringing it forward due to both our ages DH is 45. But the way were going looks like were still gonna be trying come January.
Feeling so deflated tbh I just never thought it would take this long.


----------



## Laura721

Hi mummies!

I’m Laura, 33 and have a lovely 10 month old boy Diego. He is 1 on 11th Jan and I am 34 on 14th Jan!

I’m really wondering when to try for my second baby. I’m thinking - shall I just go for it sooner rather than later given the global situation. It could take me a long long time to get situated back in a well paid fixed job, so I thought maybe I should now as I’d like them relatively close in age and if I wait until I’m back on my feet financially and in my own stable home it could be years. I worked in a very specific bespoke travel area so things have been very bad. We currently live in my dads house and he is not always here - lives between here and Scotland where his wife has her main house. 

Thoughts and advice are welcome!


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon I think 33 is a great age to start. I had my dd at 33 and ds at 39. Dd was a woopsie we were using the withdrawal method for 15 months then bam lol. Ds only took first try. Now 40 almost 41 and been TTC for almost 9 months now. With 4 very early miscarriages since April 2020.
> We originally wasnt going to start trying until January 2021 but ended up bringing it forward due to both our ages DH is 45. But the way were going looks like were still gonna be trying come January.
> Feeling so deflated tbh I just never thought it would take this long.


Hey @Suggerhoney we were in the two week wait together back in Aug. I remember you and what you have went through, such a turbulent year I'm sure you're exhausted but still hopeful that sticky baby finds it's way to you in the New year! Are you taking a break for Christmas or still trying? If memory serves me right I believe you were getting bloods taken to see if there was any medical condition going to show? Have you been through this process, if so what did it show? If you don't mind me asking. I wish you a good luck run of trying :dust:


----------



## Becomeamum

Laura721 said:


> Hi mummies!
> 
> I’m Laura, 33 and have a lovely 10 month old boy Diego. He is 1 on 11th Jan and I am 34 on 14th Jan!
> 
> I’m really wondering when to try for my second baby. I’m thinking - shall I just go for it sooner rather than later given the global situation. It could take me a long long time to get situated back in a well paid fixed job, so I thought maybe I should now as I’d like them relatively close in age and if I wait until I’m back on my feet financially and in my own stable home it could be years. I worked in a very specific bespoke travel area so things have been very bad. We currently live in my dads house and he is not always here - lives between here and Scotland where his wife has her main house.
> 
> Thoughts and advice are welcome!

Hi Laura, congratulations on your first Darling son and his first trip round the sun :fool::cake:


Thoughts- also in the same boat of wondering when ti's the best time to try

Advice- do what feels right, you sound like you've already got it figured out :hugs:

Everything works out in the end O:)

How does your partner feel? Who knows what's around the corner in regards to pandemic. Enjoy your little family as best you can and keep them safe xx

I'm dying to try for our first but I'm going to try get the covid pounds down first lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Laura721 said:


> Hi mummies!
> 
> I’m Laura, 33 and have a lovely 10 month old boy Diego. He is 1 on 11th Jan and I am 34 on 14th Jan!
> 
> I’m really wondering when to try for my second baby. I’m thinking - shall I just go for it sooner rather than later given the global situation. It could take me a long long time to get situated back in a well paid fixed job, so I thought maybe I should now as I’d like them relatively close in age and if I wait until I’m back on my feet financially and in my own stable home it could be years. I worked in a very specific bespoke travel area so things have been very bad. We currently live in my dads house and he is not always here - lives between here and Scotland where his wife has her main house.
> 
> Thoughts and advice are welcome!


Hi Laura welcome to the group. 
From what ure saying I'd say ure ready now and I wud go for it. 

My son will be 15 months old in December and me and DH started trying just over 9 months ago. 
We was gonna wait until Jan 2021 but decided to try earlier because I'm 40, 41 next month and hubby is 45. 

Really thought I was going to be pregnant by now, and we have fallen 4 times since April but sadly all were very early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies. 

Really glad we started earlier now and didn't wait because we're still trying and I'm now on cycle number 10 ttc. 
I'm hoping I won't have anymore losses. 
I'm on AF now and my next AF in December is due on 26th December so will be testing around the 22nd dec or 23rd.
Really hope I get a Christmas BFP and a healthy viable pregnancy and baby. 

Its really up to you to decide when to try and if u feel ready now I wud just go for it. 

Good luck hon 



Becomeamum said:


> Hey @Suggerhoney we were in the two week wait together back in Aug. I remember you and what you have went through, such a turbulent year I'm sure you're exhausted but still hopeful that sticky baby finds it's way to you in the New year! Are you taking a break for Christmas or still trying? If memory serves me right I believe you were getting bloods taken to see if there was any medical condition going to show? Have you been through this process, if so what did it show? If you don't mind me asking. I wish you a good luck run of trying :dust:


Hi hon I had the boods done in September and my results were all normal. 
Fell pregnant again in October but unfortunately it was another chemical pregnancy. So thats 4 now. 

I've been referred to the recurrent miscarriage unit and I have my first appointment with them next Thursday morning not but its a telephone appointment because of covid which I'm disappointed because I really want a scan to make sure there's nothing going on on the inside. 

Very worried there is something wrong but we are still trying. 
My AF showed today so now on cd1 again and this cycle is now my 10th ttc. 

The next time I will be taking a pregnancy test will be just b4 Xmas. 
Really wud love a blazing Christmas BFP but its so hard to stay hopeful after so many losses. 

Just hope we fall again and that I don't have anymore miscarriages. 

I've been taking Macca root capsules for a few weeks now and they are supposed to help to prevent miscarriage so I really hope they work and we get our very sticky and healthy baby soon. 

Good luck for when u start trying hon


----------



## elencor

Hi! A little about me, I'm 30 years old, my husband and I started TTC in July 2020, I got pregnant at the first try but unfortunately it was a CP. For the next couple of months there was no luck. Then, we decided to stop trying, this has been a really hard year for me so far... With a couple of family tragedies happening, and now my mother has been diagnosed with cancer. We these past months I haven't been thinking about that at all... But, now we're planning to start trying again in February 2021, that will give me a little time to hopefully loose a little weight, and I think my family is ready to finally get good news so I think a baby will be for the best
Right now I'm thinking Leah for a girl and Maximo for a boy (btw we are from Spain). 
What names are in your mind?? 
Good luck to you all


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello hon.

I'm so so sorry to hear about ure mum. And sorry for ure loss. 

If it helps I've also had 4 early losses (chemical pregnancies) this year in April June July and the last one was in October. 
So feel free to talk about ure loss hon because they are still losses even if they were very early on in the pregnancy. 

We was originally going to start trying in January 2021 but we decided to start much earlier because of ages. 
I'm almost 41 this month and DH is 45 but will be 46 in May. 
So I came off the mini pill in February and we have been trying since. 

Can't believe we're at the point of being very close to our original starting to try month. 

Wishing u the very best for February hon and a baby is definitely the kind of lovely good news u need. 

I'm on cd6 and just waiting to start doing opks again. 
I will be taking a pregnancy test around the 22nd December and im so hoping and praying I will get a blazing positive BFP and a supper sticky healthy little baby. 


Thank you for joining my thread hon and I'm so sorry again for the horrible year u have had. 
2020 has been such a horrible year all around we need some good things happening and I really hope and pray for both of us its a healthy little baby :hugs:


----------



## elencor

@Suggerhoney thank you for your beautiful words :-( yes it's all been really painful. I remember you from the testing threads, I'm sorry you had another loss, I hope December is your lucky month [-o&lt;


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry about October's loss.
> 
> Nice to have some answered questions now with blood work done and onto the miscarry unit where I hope you receive all the support possible to help you along your journey:hugs:
> 
> Here in Ireland we have just announced the first recurrent miscarriage unit to open at main hospital in Dublin! That's how far behind we are.
> 
> Heard about macca root before, I'm a from believer in natural wholisitic remedies and good positive attitude towards these things but also understand the heartache you've been through. I had one MC 7yrs ago I can't image how this whole year must have felt for you.
> 
> Write a letter to yourself asking for what it is you really need this Christmas. Put it under your pillow sleep on it and write down the first thing that has come up for you in the morning. A little exercise of checking in with yourself. I don't know if you're interested but for some reason I wanted to suggest something for you.
> 
> Myself and OH had another convo. About bringing our first child into the world together this week. He reassures me that he's ready just for me to say when. Which is hard as I'm due to begin a new job next wk. So I'll need my foot in the door there for 6months first before we go ahead as I'd like to secure employment for my own financial security before I take on another little mouth to feed :shrug:


----------



## Becomeamum

elencor said:


> Hi! A little about me, I'm 30 years old, my husband and I started TTC in July 2020, I got pregnant at the first try but unfortunately it was a CP. For the next couple of months there was no luck. Then, we decided to stop trying, this has been a really hard year for me so far... With a couple of family tragedies happening, and now my mother has been diagnosed with cancer. We these past months I haven't been thinking about that at all... But, now we're planning to start trying again in February 2021, that will give me a little time to hopefully loose a little weight, and I think my family is ready to finally get good news so I think a baby will be for the best
> Right now I'm thinking Leah for a girl and Maximo for a boy (btw we are from Spain).
> What names are in your mind??
> 
> 
> That's very tough news to bear right now @elencor I hope your mam gets the chance to receive worthy treatment to help you all get through it together :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And my condolences for your loss :sad1: xx
> 
> Taking a break to spend the Christmas without that hectic two week wait is a good idea for all that you have going on. I hope by Feb. Your spirits are up and ready to get down to business :dance:
> 
> Leah is a lovely name, my partner has a DD from a previous relationship with that name, she is 18 now and a lovely admirable young lady indeed!
> 
> I haven't stuck to when exactly we'll try just yet as I'm about to begin a new job also am in my 2nd year of my degree, studying as a mature student so it's all a little too hectic for more plans right now. I'm broody as heck none the less!! :cloud9:
> 
> Names, I would love Donnacha (Irish) for a boy
> I love Skylar for a girl just call her Sky for short


----------



## elencor

@Becomeamum thank you so much ! Yes she will soon have surgery and some other treatment very soon and I really hope everything will be okay.... :hugs:
Do you plan on starting TTC while still studying the degree or waiting until you finish? 
Never heard of Donnacha before but I love it I always like Irish names haha I'm in love with Saoirse


----------



## Becomeamum

elencor said:


> @Becomeamum thank you so much ! Yes she will soon have surgery and some other treatment very soon and I really hope everything will be okay.... :hugs:
> Do you plan on starting TTC while still studying the degree or waiting until you finish?
> Never heard of Donnacha before but I love it I always like Irish names haha I'm in love with Saoirse


Hold onto that hope & let it be your guide xx

I don't know when exactly we will TTC. I'm studying at home now due to COVID and wishing we were already pregnant :roll: you know that sort of way.. We NTNP back in Aug. to no avail and we put it down to not great timing etc. :(

I was upset with BFN as you do. It took a while for me to even want anything back in the bedroom which is not cool for our relationship. I don't know if anyone else gets like this but little bit of the blues kicked in for me, I suppose. 

Anyway that's not so much the case now thankfully and I just don't want too much pressure emphasis as we're only going to be together 3years come Feb 2021. 


We have plenty of time, still living in a one bed apartment, I've two years of a degree to complete still and a new job to juggle so as I can try and secure a permanent contract. Do I have to have all these in check first? Yes, no, maybe, I don't know, some perhaps? Just to make life a little easier. But when is life ever that simple or easy?? Haha

Sorry just rantin n ravin! I saw the most beautiful little baby outfit online at the wkend and I had to try my hardest not to buy it, the Broodiness is just like a fever for me all year burning up inside me. I even showed him and asked him could I buy it just to keep. He said maybe that's a little bit much. But what do men know haha. He's ready whenever I am he says.

Saoirse is a beautiful name! The sounds to it are just lovely.

How are you and your precious little family doing? I used to work with a girl called Saoirse and she actually moved out to one of the islands off Spain last year with her partner and two kids. Nice of you to remind me of her name


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u ladies.


----------



## elencor

@Becomeamum I think there's never a perfect moment to have a baby :lol: but I'm sure you'll make the right choice!

For me it's definitely not a good time, a lot of bad things have happened to me recently and I have anxiety and some mild depression symptoms, that's why we decided to postpone TTC for a few months, so I can first take better care for myself. Nevertheless, we NTNP this month so I'll be testing in like 10 days O:) feels good to be excited about something again, although when it comes a BFN it will be disappointing.

Is Saoirse a frequent name in Ireland? Is it becoming super popular because of the actress? I find Irish names impressively gorgeous, Ive got a friend named Cillian and I love it too, wish I were Irish lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

elencor said:


> @Becomeamum I think there's never a perfect moment to have a baby :lol: but I'm sure you'll make the right choice!
> 
> For me it's definitely not a good time, a lot of bad things have happened to me recently and I have anxiety and some mild depression symptoms, that's why we decided to postpone TTC for a few months, so I can first take better care for myself. Nevertheless, we NTNP this month so I'll be testing in like 10 days O:) feels good to be excited about something again, although when it comes a BFN it will be disappointing.
> 
> Is Saoirse a frequent name in Ireland? Is it becoming super popular because of the actress? I find Irish names impressively gorgeous, Ive got a friend named Cillian and I love it too, wish I were Irish lol



Awww hon I to suffer with alot of depression and anxiety. 
I have Bipolar disorder and all these losses have really played havoc on my mental health. 
I do feel a little excited at the moment with symptoms im getting but I know if I get BFN or I have a 5th loss im going to be right down at rock bottom. 
That last loss in October really took its toll I really didn't think I was going to get over it but I did. 

But the fear is always there , what if it happens again? 

I wish I cud just make it stop and just think positively but its so tough. 

Sending u some great big hugs hon


----------



## elencor

@Suggerhoney it's really tough but try and think of all the good things in your life like your family! Even if this isn't your lucky month for a take home baby. 
But your symptoms are promising so best of luck to you!! 
I'm just 3 dpo, can't believe how slowly time goes by when you're in the tww. Can't wait to test...


----------



## elencor

@Suggerhoney @Becomeamum how are you both doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon im 13dpo just waiting for AF. All my symptoms vanished at 8dpo and had nothing but BFNs. So now the wait to bleed again, then on to cycle number 11 ttc:-(


I hope ure ok


----------



## Becomeamum

I've started a new job in care, been so busy worked my ass off over Christmas even Christmas day! Also had end of year exams in college hence been really quite on here. But thinking of you both.

How was your Christmas spent?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Gosh hon u have been busy bless you. 

Sadly I was out again and AF arrived 2 days late. 
Onto Jan for me now which was when I first planning to start ttc.


----------



## Becomeamum

Suggerhoney said:


> Gosh hon u have been busy bless you.
> 
> Sadly I was out again and AF arrived 2 days late.
> Onto Jan for me now which was when I first planning to start ttc.


Yes indeed but I had a wonderful Christmas Dinner spent with the lovely service users of where I work. It is truly challenging yet heart warming at the same time. Although I feel like I missed out on Christmas it's just passed by me at home in a sense then again hasn't everyone had someone missing at the table due to COVID or worse.. 

Ah I am delighted to hear that you are nearing your original planned date I hope fate will work its way into your lives as expected. Also saddened by your experiences this year thus far. 

I'm more eager to plan and try again in February so we can have our own little family next Christmas! I haven't had a chance to chat with himself about it just yet. I have a week off come tomorrow ill relax and enjoy it and see if the conversation comes up. I'm taking my hands off the reigns for now and letting it be. The way the world is right now I think it's very apt to just go with the flow.

Hope you had a nice time over the holidays, you have a little one for santy don't you? If memory serves me correctly


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy new year hon. 

Sorry I've not been on here for a while I had to take time out because my AF was late and then arrived at 19dpo very heavy and I was so low so I just had to stay away from here. 
Now cd 9 and feeling better. 
And ready to try again when ovulation comes around. 
I hope this will be my month at last or February latest. 
This is month 11 ttc now I just hope that all the losses in 2020 are now a thing of the past and the next one will be sticky and healthy. 

Yes the covid cases rising and being in lockdown again is so scary. 
It makes me worry a bit about ttc but being 41 I don't have time on my hands so must keep trying.

Glad u had a lovely Christmas. 
Mine was nice to apart from knowing I wasn't pregnant and the never ending cycle. 
Hope this cycle isn't as long or even better ends with a blaring BFP. 
Yes my youngest son is 16 months old and he gives me so much joy. 

Hope I can give him a little brother or sister to grow up with sometime this year. 

Good luck to you to hon.


----------



## MontyMad

(I may have said this already, I don't know but what the hell.) In, what September/October(?) my boyfriend of 5 years dumped me completely out of the blue, without giving any reason. So I've decided that if I can't find another man, I'll have a sperm donor when I turn 40. That's 11 years from May. Please, God, let me find a husband and a father. But I'm not holding out much hope. My mum, who is a trained midwife, has agreed to be a birth partner in that case. She actually explained how difficult it is to be a parent on the way home from work tonight. I understand right now in my life, I'm not ready. But I am damn scared I won't ever be ready. I am just so desperate to have a son I love him already. Although, a friend of mine whose learning difficulties are a bit more severe than mine has 2 beautiful children. Suppose if she can do it, I can too? ‍♀️ God, I'm hopeless.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MontyMad said:


> (I may have said this already, I don't know but what the hell.) In, what September/October(?) my boyfriend of 5 years dumped me completely out of the blue, without giving any reason. So I've decided that if I can't find another man, I'll have a sperm donor when I turn 40. That's 11 years from May. Please, God, let me find a husband and a father. But I'm not holding out much hope. My mum, who is a trained midwife, has agreed to be a birth partner in that case. She actually explained how difficult it is to be a parent on the way home from work tonight. I understand right now in my life, I'm not ready. But I am damn scared I won't ever be ready. I am just so desperate to have a son I love him already. Although, a friend of mine whose learning difficulties are a bit more severe than mine has 2 beautiful children. Suppose if she can do it, I can too? ‍♀️ God, I'm hopeless.


Of coarse you can hon. I also think u will meet ure Mr right soon. 
I got married at 33 and im now 41.


----------

